# How is this possible (answers really welcomed)



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Forum,

I am posting this as a mystical, reglion and marriage question.

I was coming out of a destructive cheating marrige in 1980, please see my first post in infidelity forum.'

I was 30 yrs old she was 15.

She literally walked up to me at a HS football game she was a cheerleader.

Her parents was first generation immigrants so it was not unusual the relationship.

We married on Christmas day 1980.

We now have 2 grown successful adult children out of the house. Our son born when she was 16 daughter at 18.

How can a 15 yr old know.

To rebuild the love of a 30 yr old man.
To state the ex lost so much.
To raise 2 children to exceed most conterparts in life.
To this day when I travel for business " I miss you and love to hold you".

How is this possible, is it natural.

Or did marriage occur before contamination of today belief systems.

Insights welcomed.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

So,

As so much advice is issued how is this possible. I again ask the mavens here.

20 yrs of study, many a counselor, professsional has stated.

Your marriage is strong for it is uncontaminated via today's belief systems.

Why your wife immediately conceived the family, finds cheating vile and replusive, lives to please her husband and vice a versa with the vows being life long. 

These beliefs are considered old fashioned and way out of line with contemporary thinking.

So forum again your thoughts.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not sure what you are wanting answered! Is it the fact that back then they did not see that it was statutory rape and now they do?


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

Also, where would a 30 yr old meet a 15 yr old? To me that is nasty!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya what?????? 30 and she is 15 OMG if I were the parents I would be kicking some A$$$$$$


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I do have to say, that I find it odd that someone that is 30 years old would even be remotely interested in a child who is 15. 

Granted, 800 years ago in medieval times, this was not uncommon, in fact boys and girls both married very young, sometimes as young as 12, but the marriage was not consummated till they were older. Even babies were married in the church, and then once the girl was of age, she was sent to live in her "husbands" family's household... This was clearly out of necessity, as people just did not live that long back then. 

But, this is not the norm for today. I could see a 30 year old with a 45 year old man,,, because at that point they are two consenting adults. 

But, 15 year old girl, and a 30 year old man? What could a man that age possibly have in common with a young kid like that?

I don't know really what you're asking in your post, reidqa... but it's taking everyone aback I think, that you married someone that age. Last time I checked this was illegal. And the thought of my daugther who is only 3.5 years from being 15 (she's 11 almost 12)... being with any boy/man, much less one that is 30 is just sickening...

I am not sure anyone knows quite what you're trying to say, or what you're asking. But a 30 year old man, with a 15 year old child... it's just mind bogglingly creepy... sorry...


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Forum,

Legal in all 50 states, requires parental consent and civil judge approval and may require a GYN test.

Here is NYC Law today.

Code Section Dom. Rel. §§7, 15, 15a 
Minimum Legal Age With Parental Consent Male: 16; Female: 16 
Minimum Legal Age Without Parental Consent Male: 18; Female: 18 
Comments Minors under 16 must have approval of parents and court. Minors 16 and 17 must have only parental consent. No license to minors under 14. 

Actually it was funny, the judge looked at her and stated I can have you tested, we looked at each other and judge with a responding OK. Then the gavel came wish you two best of luck.

Hardened your post incorrect about rape. Why she was cheering a game, and simply walked up to me and started a conversation.

Sun, parents were from Germany immigrants.

Marina, my question or inquiry.

Our marriage is like traditional in every way. I mean she preps meals, when kids were young totally did all as a mother, never ever consider going out without hubby and finds cheating digusting.

Now technically her relationship learnings ended at 15.

Could this be the result of uncontaminated relationship via to young to learn socirty belief systems.

I have inquired to many a professional and the responses always have been good point, she never learned any of those so her natural instincts is nuturing.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

FYI,

Pics of wife and us in my profile.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with the posts above. Regardless of laws and parental consent....I can't fathom what a 30 year old man would find attractive in a 15 year old child. I don't quite understand what "answers" or "thoughts" you are looking for from the forum.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

No, she is my savior.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry, changed my post. After re-reading I figured it out.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Stacy,

With all the divorce, affairs etc in marriage today. If a young person could not learn or be swayed into the feely good system how would the divorce indexes look like.

Do you know what age and population spent the most money on the following young singers of Brtiney Spears and Miley Cryus. Its mid 30's males. i think you get the drift, and trust me lived life all lover again. It was like a time machine.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

reid... if you're asking why she seems to have the traditional stance on things... like doing all the child rearing, cooking, cleaning? Is that what you mean? And how is that possible unless she was so young when you began dating her and when you married her that she was not affected by societal influences?

Well, at any rate, if this is what you're asking... well, there are plenty of women, that grow up, and don't get married till they are in their 20's 30's and even 40's for first marriages... and plenty of women like to stay at home... raise the kids, do the laundry, cook..

etc...

I do, I stay at home with my son, stayed at home with my daughter too.... I prefer it this way. This does not mean that women that choose to work, are somehow less of a woman. They have every right to make that choice, and if it works for them, and their families, then it's okay, don't you think? 

As for the cheating thing... Reid.. lots of people think cheating is wrong, and an unfair burden to put on someone. All anyone is saying, is that people Do make mistakes. and you don't just write someone off, or castrate them, if they cheat. It's just nuts... can't you see that? We are talking lorraina bobbit nuts here... 

Plenty of women grow up thinking cheating is wrong, and they don't have to get married at 15 to a man half their age, to be able to not be "influenced" by society and their "sick" ways....

I have never cheated in my life... nor would I. But does that make me perfect? Of course not... people do things every day that they are not proud of, and although I agree that cheating is a huge betrayel when someone has put their trust in you..... there are in fact even larger problems in the world....

This forum, is for people looking to get help about marrital and relationship problems... but I serioulsy doubt anyone on here would agree with your version of justice, meaning castrating men and women that cheat. I am not excusing cheating... but let's be rational....

this girl, the one who was 15 when you married her.. it might be legal to marry a 15 year old with parental consent, but I'm fairly certain it's not legal to date one.... and unless she walked up and said hi, and the next day you went to the probate office to get hitched.. you should be very glad that her parents didn't have you arrested. 

Your explanation was that She approached you.. she was a kid dude... all you had to do was say hi, and then move on. This one is on you. At any rate, it doesn't matter if you're already married.

I still, am having trouble getting to the true point of what your point is.. but I hope I at least addressed some of your concerns.

Take care, good luck .


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

reid... if you're asking why she seems to have the traditional stance on things... like doing all the child rearing, cooking, cleaning? Is that what you mean? And how is that possible unless she was so young when you began dating her and when you married her that she was not affected by societal influences?

** That is absolutely correct, Many of her counterparts "you are so old fashioned". Yes, that is what was being asked could a young person uncontaminated with todays non values be a superior mate.

Well, at any rate, if this is what you're asking... well, there are plenty of women, that grow up, and don't get married till they are in their 20's 30's and even 40's for first marriages... and plenty of women like to stay at home... raise the kids, do the laundry, cook..

** We did a headcount over the years, no less than 50 couples, 29 divorced, 22 children one parent, 25 affair away from home caused. Then the wives/husbands I did nothing wrong, she/he did not understand just wanted to have fun, destress etc...

I do, I stay at home with my son, stayed at home with my daughter too.... I prefer it this way. This does not mean that women that choose to work, are somehow less of a woman. They have every right to make that choice, and if it works for them, and their families, then it's okay, don't you think?

**Absoulutely okay, we must not forget rosie the riveter of WW2. I am all for a woman being successful.

As for the cheating thing... Reid.. lots of people think cheating is wrong, and an unfair burden to put on someone. All anyone is saying, is that people Do make mistakes. and you don't just write someone off, or castrate them, if they cheat. It's just nuts... can't you see that? We are talking lorraina bobbit nuts here... 

**We disagree here, a man/woman shall be punished for the crime of adultery. Why not write the person off via divorce did the offending spouse do such via the affair.. The Loraaine thing, such punishment is history long. We have just become a liberal society in past 40 yrs. 

Plenty of women grow up thinking cheating is wrong, and they don't have to get married at 15 to a man half their age, to be able to not be "influenced" by society and their "sick" ways....

***OMG, where do you live I am in NYC and here and many many women/men sites is acceptable to get a taste of others to spice. Why maybe our age difference provides lust that is still in our marriage, we have yet to progress to love segment maybe the life segment in my 70's.

I have never cheated in my life... nor would I. But does that make me perfect? Of course not... people do things every day that they are not proud of, and although I agree that cheating is a huge betrayel when someone has put their trust in you..... there are in fact even larger problems in the world....

*** I am shocked here via your responses.

** You are a prude old fashioned woman to many, I would view you as perfect.

**If the family structure is lost, the demise of society will shortly be coming and today the family unit is severely damaged via feely good feeling.

This forum, is for people looking to get help about marrital and relationship problems... but I serioulsy doubt anyone on here would agree with your version of justice, meaning castrating men and women that cheat. I am not excusing cheating... but let's be rational....

**So over 1000 yrs of this punsihment is unacceptable and yet in today society some killing spouses. Why perhaps if this was enacted again.

**Divorce versus betrayal of a spouse would be the norm again.
**STD's would be dropped a bit.
**A more serious approach to marriage would be taken by couples.
**If you chat in a spousal cheating forum, you will find many would want worse for adulter.

this girl, the one who was 15 when you married her.. it might be legal to marry a 15 year old with parental consent, but I'm fairly certain it's not legal to date one.... and unless she walked up and said hi, and the next day you went to the probate office to get hitched.. you should be very glad that her parents didn't have you arrested. 

**Absolutely wrong again, the age the state considers a young person an adult (age of consent), in NYC its 14 yrs old. Yes, parents can object but legally the young person has to object. Again read your post and go back to the 1950's (Did you know about Jerry Lee Lewis marriage, did you know Elvis Presley Marriage) and so many others. Now sit back wow I am referencing today's failed value systems not historial values.

Your explanation was that She approached you.. she was a kid dude... all you had to do was say hi, and then move on. This one is on you. At any rate, it doesn't matter if you're already married.

**Could have but somehow totally flames started, and she was and is such a beauty. How would/could this happen, to walk away at such a moment. Do we have dream of a gift from god in our time of need. There was an angel for me on that August Afternoon and that was 28 yrs ago. I cannot build a throne high enough for my gift.

I still, am having trouble getting to the true point of what your point is.. but I hope I at least addressed some of your concerns.

**No concerns more information for a continual 20 yr study, one day a book must be authored. This is a great study subject matter, having lived it in real life.

**You answered 

Take care, good luck . 

** Thank you.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL.... okay reid... I'm still not sure what you are saying. Are you originally from the USA? Just curious...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm the last one to advocate marrying a minor, but those of you berrading him for doing so are pretty hypocritical.

I've seen many of you talk about not bashing others in posts or even go as far as even disagreeing with someone's post and commenting on it...but yet here you are ignoring his original question and attacking him for something that happened 28 years ago.

Listen, you have to remember that 28 years ago times were different. In todays world sure he would be looked down on for even talking to a 15 year old when he's 30. But nearly 30 years ago (and definitely even longer back) these types of things were not that uncommon. 

My mom's best friend in HS was dating a 28 year old, she was 16. It was not the "norm" but definitely NOT uncommon.

Plus, like he mentioned, if the parents give concent, he broke 0 laws back then.

The statutory rape laws didn't exist. Think in context people, this relationship didn't start in 2009 with her being 15, it started in 1981 or whatever.

Again, I'm NOT saying a 30 year old marrying a 15 year old is "ok" by any stretch of the imagination, but look back on it now folks.

He's been married to the same woman for 28 years, never cheated, has raised kids, and loves his wife dearly...don't we all wish we were there after 28 years of marriage regardless of the ages of each spouse at marriage?

I'll put it this way, sometimes things that look bad or start off "bad" can easily work out much better than those of us that started out what society thinks is the "right" way. 

31 years ago my parents got married, and lets just say I was born 6 months later. Back then that was like a "scarlet letter" type thing, my mom's parents were extremely dissappointed and had to try to keep it a secret. My mom was just 2 months out of HS when they got married.

Back then that was just as horrible as an adult marrying a 15 year old seems now to us. But you know what, my parents have been married 31 years now, have raised 2 kids (pretty well I think anyway) and are more happy than ever before. 

My mom's 6 brothers and sisters that all got married the "right" way? Everyone of them have been through a divorce at least once.



Edit: Again, I am NOT advocating marrying minors, but look at it folks. Assuming his side of the story is the truth and their marriage is wonderful. They have been married 28 years, have a great marriage, and some of the people berrading him for something that he did 28 years ago have posted some major marriage issues here on the forums, and they got married the "right" way (whatever the right way is). I'm not saying I agree with this, but again, the results speak for themselves.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

no one "beraded" him

this is the same dude that said people who cheat ought to be castrated

this is the same dude who said that when his ex wife fell down an Entire flight of stairs, that he just laughed and laughed..

this is the same dude that asked someone "ever thought of murdering your spouse"

Okay.... whatever .... no one was berading him, once again, everyone was Stating THEIR opinion... you're not the opinion police. So please , just realize that no one on here is doing anything any differently than you. 

take care... Blessings...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Never said I was the "opinion police" but some people like to condemn others for having opposing views and expressing them in response the opposing post, but then do the same thing themselves.

I, again, NEVER said this guy was right, I NEVER said he doesn't have some odd views (castration, etc), just saying that you have to put the idea of marrying a minor into the perspective of nearly 30 years ago, not 2009.

Things were different, society was different.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

True, you are correct on that one. 

In 1918 my Great Grandmother married her husband. She had finished high school which was very unusual for women in that era. She was born in 1899, so she married at 19, to a man that was 36... 

But women back then, had totally different societal expectations.. they were taught how to run a household, sew, cook, do the books, garden, etc.... 

Her family was fairly affluent, and so they wanted her to marry a man who was well established, and had a good career.

But, I have to say, that 28 years ago.. that was 1981.... this standard of much younger women, marrying older men, was hardly common in the 80's.... not that it did not happen, but girls in 1980 that were 15 did not commonly marry at all, much less to a man twice their age. 

It was not unusual 50 to 100 years ago..


But 28 years ago just isn't that far back. I'm 34 , and I wouldn't have dreamed of marrying someone 15 years older than me, when I was still in High school.. I was 15 in 1989

And there is a huge difference even , in a 20 year old young woman, marrying a man who is 35, than a 15 year old girl, marrying a 30 year old man.

We were just all curious to know what he could have seen in a child, being that he was a full grown man. It just seems as though the commonalities , wouldn't be there. 

anyway, it was his choice and hers/ her parents to do that. So, no one is saying he is sick or anything, just that we didn't quite catch what the connection would be. However this child/wife thing, coupled with the castration for cheating spouses, the laughing at an ex who fell and could have been seriously injured... it's all kind of creepy to most of us... 

I guess we are all coming from the viewpoint of thinking about our own kids doing something like that. You have young ones no? 

Well think about your 15 year old daughter, Daddy's little girl.. if you have a daughter that is... Dating and Marrying someone that is 30.... Would you be okay with it? Even if it was 1981?

Anyway, you're right about the fact that societal rules and mores continually evolve and change, to what's considered acceptable and such.

I guess women in 1918 were already "grown up " by 18... but women that are 15-20 today.. are still chatting on the cell phone, going out with the girls,,, studying in high school or college. Not thinking of marriage, kids, cooking, cleaning, sewing, and such...

anyway, take care


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

> Also, where would a 30 yr old meet a 15 yr old? To me that is nasty!





> Ya what?????? 30 and she is 15 OMG if I were the parents I would be kicking some A$$$$$$





> But, 15 year old girl, and a 30 year old man? What could a man that age possibly have in common with a young kid like that?





> But a 30 year old man, with a 15 year old child... it's just mind bogglingly creepy... sorry...





> She approached you.. she was a kid dude... all you had to do was say hi, and then move on


Again, I'm not saying what he did was "right", but please don't tell me no one was judging him or "berading" him or calling him "sick". Because anyone with a 3rd grade reading comprehension level would take most of those quotes as just that "man, you are SICK!".

Now, you are 34, not much older than me, so of course you would have never married someone/dated someone when you were 15 and they were 30. However, your PARENTS generation, it wasn't nearly as "sick" or uncommon, which is the generation that was 15-30 years old 28 years ago. You and I were little kids 28 years ago (I was 2, you were 6), so by the time we grew up and were in high school in the mid 90s of course society was different.

It wasn't "common" back 28 years ago, but it sure wasn't rare. Like I said, my mom's best friend dated a guy in his late 20s while in high school, my mom graduated HS in 1978, not that far from 1981. And her parents were "ok" with it, because the "creepy" "sicko" thoughts weren't the same nearly 30 years ago as they are now.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your first two quotes.. were not written by me....


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

marina72 said:


> Your first two quotes.. were not written by me....


I didn't say who they were written by, so I definitely never said they were all written by you.

You said that "no one" is berading him, I would say the quotes I proved show the contrary.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

you call it berading... others call it their honest opinion... not the politically correct one.... I don't make it my business to assess whether the other posters opinions, and the delivery of those opinions, is right or wrong, rude or sweet. 

I still do think it's creepy, like a lot of the other things this guy has said... but don't deny that social values vary from time to time, and country to country.

I am ending this here. But I have no doubt, that you'll have to have the last word. take care....


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Guys,

Please no flame wars.

Yes, it is real but the opinions have in actually in 28 yrs spiced our marriage also. Why heck there is the 3 levels of marriage.

Lust
Love
Live

We doubt haven't gotten thru the lust part yet. We tanning later, and sneak to share a bed together.

Marina, yes I am a hard stance person. The use of feely good has allowed the issue to grow in marriages.

See after my marriage (first) took this to study.

Please do not flame over us, we are happy and content.

As I have posted could help a person find the way will.

Marina, now if you shocking do have Honeymoon pics to post.

And yes today pics also.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

BTW,

Born and raised in NYC.

Not of offshore hertiage.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

Whats the point of this post anyways is what I want to know? Are you just trying to get people all worked up over your sick nature of going after such a young woman? Maybe theres some back ground information we are not aware of. 

When you are a young woman such as your wife was when she married you, you go through a lot of changes as a young girl to a woman. I really don't think it was fair of you to take her childhood away like you did. I hope she was still able to be a child, prom, graduate from school, go to college and do the things she wanted. I hope this isn't a marriage where you are a rich fat guy whom gives everything she desires and she waits on you like a servant. That isn't fair. I hope she has friends and is enjoying life. 

What matters most I think is that the two of you are happy. Bottom line.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

what are your ages today?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Doing the math they are 58 and 43 today...


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

I honestly think the guy is boasting.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I honestly think that while he has a right to his ideas - by posting on every infidelity post that if they decide to try and work it out they are doomed...he's doing more harm than good.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

TNgirl232 said:


> I honestly think that while he has a right to his ideas - by posting on every infidelity post that if they decide to try and work it out they are doomed...he's doing more harm than good.


I can't argue with that.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Absolutely incorrect.

I offer the support to ones that have given it a timely try (after 1 yr). If the pain is still present after a year Its time to decide.

I being a victim, built my life way beyond my dreams after deciding and 20 yrs of study of said subject do offer the support and insights for suach a decision.

Sorry if it is not feely good, but it is life.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not going to engage in a debate on this - you still haven't let go of your own anger after 30 years...I certainly wouldn't take advice from you just because I haven't manage to let it go in your time limit of a year. Getting over an affair or anything else catastrophic in one's life isn't on a timetable - some people take longer than others and its not up to you to decide they've had enough time and should just give up.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

TN,

Just make sure you are not posting this 10 yrs from now.

Trust me let go my anger on Xmas day 28 yrs ago.

I am here to support the ones seeking to blow the bridges, or simply need the push to make the decision.

See in my 58 yrs not a feely good 2009 person.

78% do live in misery (abeit in secret), I am here to make sure that drops.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not sure where all of this has went too but diffenetly off the subject of marring a child. I don't think you have a point to your post other than boasting to everyone you have a younger wife. Well she isn't that young anymore and no one really looks at your age difference now that you are a lot older. I really think you have too much time on your hands. Do you mind me asking what is your profession?


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

am not sure where all of this has went too but diffenetly off the subject of marring a child. 

*** That is feely good espression, read your history last 3o yrs is not history.

I don't think you have a point to your post other than boasting to everyone you have a younger wife. Well she isn't that young anymore and no one really looks at your age difference now that you are a lot older.

** There is facts to having children very young, no stretch marks, no wearing of body (sags etc) this is a antomy fact. Please take a look at my pics one from 2009 wife sunning she literally still gets proof.

I really think you have too much time on your hands. Do you mind me asking what is your profession

**Retired, and yes enjoying life and the quest of learning.

Hope this helps you, now read your history and the human body.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Reid.... that is a falsehood. and it's not "feely good" either.... 

Having kids young, has Absolutely No bearing on whether a woman , or in your case, a child... gets stretch marks from pregnancy. IN Fact... teens having babies.. actually have Much higher risks, of premature birth, and problems in general with pregnancy. Wow, are you an OB/GYN too? 

Whether a woman gets stretch marks or not, is mostly whether or not she's hereditarily inclined to do so. No amount of lotion, or tricks can stop them, and women that do not get them at all, they are just lucky, and not inclined,,, it's Not because she was so young..... 

What you said , sounds so sexist... so that is all you were concerned about? Whether or not your wife's body "rebounded" well enough, and how fast she got her figure back, and how many stretch marks she got? Gee man, you're slowly but surely makin your case..... 

I ended up with strecth marks on my breasts,,,, you know why? It had nothing to do with pregnancy. I was only 14, and I was flat one day, and a couple months later, I had these huge boobs... size 32 C in 8th grade... so, the skin was stretched because they grew too fast, and grew so large in such a short amount of time. I was only 14 when that happened... and not a heavy girl. Just the breasts...

So? I think your "theory" holds no water. Please make sure you know what you are talking about before you say things you clearly aren't an expert on...

Skin that is streched beyond what is normal, will most likely get stretch marks.... young or old... and some women are more suseptable than others at getting them.... period.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Marina.

I am about to post 2 pics, give me 5 minutes. The one is Xmas at 30 years old, the other is 43 years old, now look at the sun bathing pic not a stretch mark or line and still can go to hollisters and wear low riders and cut off blouses, no muffins as my daughter states. They look like sisters not mother/daughter.

Sorry that is not my opinion but her GYN doctor to whom once stated "wow you had 2 kids" then reading her chart oh you were very young.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have no desire to see pictures of your wife. As I said, she is Lucky she didn't get stretch marks... the reason your wife's doc said "wow , no stretch marks" Proves my points...
he said that because it is Unusual for Any women to have a pregnancy without getting them,, and this has nothing to do with how old, or Very young she was, when she got pregnant.....

Please don't send pics of your wife... that is something no one wants to see. I feel sorry for your wife.... you objectify her,, sounds like her only worth is how she looks, and how subserviant she is....

Take care of yourself....


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Marina,

Do not know what your issue is, but will tell you I could not build a throne too high for her.

Yes do honor her beauty, I treat it as a gift from god.

When she wants to play being a teen and dresses as such to go out. I am the #1 male on this earth.

Treating her as an object, that is reseved for a cheated on spouse to whom decides to end the marriage to see ex like myself so many years ago. My ex was not a wife anymore but an inanimate object.

Pics, take a gander and you judge as a woman. 

See my wife is so much more than a mate she is my living gift from god.

Now please give up the trolling.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

marina72 said:


> Unusual for Any women to have a pregnancy without getting them,, and this has nothing to do with how old, or Very young she was, when she got pregnant.....


My wife doesn’t have stretch marks. She was 30 with our first and 36 with our second. In her case I would assume she didn’t get them for two reasons. She only put on 18 pounds with the first and 22 with the second. (She is a petite woman) Both were healthy sized boys. Second she religiously used an ointment on her belly and torso that was specifically designed for keeping the skin pliant in and good shape during the pregnancy. Sorry, I don’t recall the name of the product but it seemed to pay off for her.


----------



## phfan_1 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, I can't get past the 15 year old thing, as a father of a 14 year old girl, dude I'm sorry, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

P,

That is your opinion, as my father in law held his grand daughter 2 weeks before he had a stroke and passed on.

28 yrs later, a happy content loving couple still being kids is the outcome.

As a male you could comprehend our first 20 yrs together, wild would be an understatement. That is perhaps why we are so strong together, our kids state you would die without each other.

No doubt he is smiling in heaven, and saying "you go you sick puppies".


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

yes Amp, you just made my point for me.... reid says his wife didn't get stretch marks because she was so young when she had her kids... your wife was a normal age when she had hers.. and she didn't get them. it's not so much the age of the woman, as much as the tone of her skin, how big her belly got etc...


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Marina,

That is what her doctor stated, no expert here.

But hey who is complaining.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

True, good point! I guess you should be glad your wife is so pretty...  but then beauty is in the eye of the beholder... many different ideas about what beautiful is... just depends on who you are, and what you value.


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

reidqa said:


> am not sure where all of this has went too but diffenetly off the subject of marring a child.
> 
> *** That is feely good espression, read your history last 3o yrs is not history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardened Heart (Apr 8, 2009)

beauty fades. Then what are you going to do?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

would you be happy for your daughter to marry someone twice her age ? 
I know id do my best to support my daughters into making a choice that is right for them , but at 15 you are still learning about yourself and the world ..
Do you ever think about what you stopped her doing with her life ?


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Heart,

I am going on 59 years old, beauty is somewhat in the past.

HD,

Yes, not an issue.
Same support here.

Lets see most likely divorce, possible STD, needing to work due to money issues, insecurity etc. Now unless you believe in alternate universe she has skipped all of that and with her 43 yrs old with 2 grown kids that are successful adults. The blessing was there.

However we have killed a few adults.

When we first married would have fun at eateries couples would notice us. My wife leaned over and french kissed me.

Women needed CPR and men hair fell out as a result.

Now my friend those are memories.


----------



## Savetherock (Aug 27, 2008)

I can barely understand any of your posts. You say you were born in NYC. Is English your second language?


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

rock... I was thinking the same thing as you... ?? lol


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

People,

If poor english is required for a totallly blissful marriage for 28 yrs.

Bring on illteracy.

But I do beleive you got the meaning of my post.


----------



## Savetherock (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually I was having trouble interpreting your posts and your underlying meanings. I am sure I am not the only one. Making the assumption that the entire purpose of this thread is to brag about YOUR IDEA of a perfect marriage, and asking us OUR OPINIONS on why you should continue thinking that, I would also assume you would want us to understand what the heck you're actually saying. Which in most cases I don't, and I'm sure other people are having a hard time with as well. Not attacking your lack of grammar, as mine is far from perfect, just pointing out that people are having a hard time understanding what your selling.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Rock,

Could it be traditional marriages is the best, do the online research its simply amazing.

Ours is a pre 1980 traditional one, many a grandparent married at what age. I inquired if a girls/boys was devoid of today feely good belief systems would more marriages be intact.

Yes, I can state our is perfect and balanced after 28 yrs we are kids again.

Not selling anything, as you see we are not the norm.


----------



## Savetherock (Aug 27, 2008)

Reidqa,
First let me say that I am very happy for you and your relationship. And no positive relationship should be overlooked no matter what the circumstance may be. I have felt what its like to be a kid again with someone and its an awesome feeling. Granted I am significantly younger than you. 

When I say "selling" I am referring to you selling YOUR IDEA that "traditional marriages is the best", which is a perfectly valid opinion based on some sort of factual information. Nothing wrong with that.

Its just hard for me to understand you sometimes, in this thread and others. For example you keep saying "feely good belief systems". I, and I'm pretty sure most other people on the forum, have no idea what that means or represents.

I'd like to add that you said "as you see we are not the norm". Im sure this is something we can all agree with =]


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey us NYC people sometimes hard to understand.

Thanks


----------



## Savetherock (Aug 27, 2008)

Im from NJ, I know


----------

